

Guide to Low Cost, High-Impact Websites - adrianwaj
http://blog.wajsbrem.com/index.php/guide-to-low-cost-high-impact-websites/
15 tips for kickstarting your web project. Almost 40 shopping sites listed at bottom.
======
joshwa
"work with and offer equity to a development partner who already has a team,
management processes, track record and infrastructure in place. Lowers some
risks and shortens time-to-market."

Has anyone here done this? Thoughts?

------
rms
That's a hell of a list. Thank you. May the internet gods grant you good
pagerank.

------
adrianwaj
Digg took the article out of the upcoming queue...

[http://digg.com/design/How_to_kickstart_a_low_cost_but_high_...](http://digg.com/design/How_to_kickstart_a_low_cost_but_high_impact_web_site)

Kevin Rose dug it so I messaged him on Facebook and await a reply. I doubt
this could be a site bug. Has it been censored and why...

~~~
rms
I doubt it is explicit censorship, you just got buried too many times...

~~~
adrianwaj
shame - although the 'internet gods' have so far given it about 5500 page
views.

------
sammyo
Ha, inbred are we? First link I clicked at random even had PG's photo!

------
nextmoveone
Great article!

